

We are a PayPal and Venrock backed startup re-defining a $100 billion market... - thibaut_barrere
http://billfloat.com/

======
earle
PayPal did provide some seed money to billfloat, but we’re not disclosing any
specifics. This is in line with what Naveed Anwar and Osama Bedier talked
about at our developer conference in November … to encourage developers
through guidance and resources to build innovative payment applications.
Developers have the opportunity to secure support from PayPal and VC partners
including seed funding, coaching, market insight and strategy. We also
announced a developer challenge and a VC Network.

------
csmeder
they are backed by PayPal?

~~~
dangrossman
That struck me as very odd too. PayPal is not an independent company, they
can't be an investor, can they? I wonder if "backed" means they ran their idea
past customer service and got an OK to use PayPal to do whatever they're going
to do with billing.

